# where to find antenna cable for datacard ?



## fz8975 (Feb 5, 2012)

Few days ago I bought idea datacard (7.2 Mbps).
Its a huawei E173 modem. It came with a small antenna port on the side.
At first sight I was confused what was it, so I googled it and found out that its a antenna port and  there are antenna cables available so as to get better reception.

I am not getting good reception at my room, so I want that cable.
I could find them online but none on any indian site.
Can I find it locally ??

someone reply !!!

anybody having any idea ???

somebody help


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 5, 2012)

ebay.com 3.5dB 3G GSM/UMTS GPRS antenna for Huawei USB modem E367 E353 E153 E173 E1762 | eBay

or ebay india 

antenna 3g modems | eBay


----------

